# A little hope



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

This article gave me a little more hope that the proposed cigar tax may have some trouble ahead.

http://www.sptimes.com/2007/07/25/Business/Senator_caught_in_cig.shtml


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

thassanice said:


> This article gave me a little more hope that the proposed cigar tax may have some trouble ahead.
> 
> http://www.sptimes.com/2007/07/25/Business/Senator_caught_in_cig.shtml


Good find and one of the first articles that spells out the woes fo the cigar industry. Plus it mentioned Club Stogie with a link, expect and influx of new members.

Thanks for digging it up.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Cool, I am in the Tampa/Orlando area, glad to see some of our emails are working. Atleast enough for Clubstogie to get a mention!!


----------



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

More hope:

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/25/us/25health.html

Snippet:

WASHINGTON, July 24 - Republican leaders of the House and Senate on Tuesday attacked proposals that call for a major expansion of the Children's Health Insurance Program, to be financed with higher tobacco taxes.
"Republicans will fight these proposals," said the House Republican leader, Representative John A. Boehner of Ohio.
In an unexpected turn of events, the top two Republicans in the Senate, Mitch McConnell of Kentucky and Trent Lott of Mississippi, said they opposed a bipartisan bill that the Senate Finance Committee approved last week and would offer an alternative on the Senate floor.


----------



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

I found an article on the house version of the SCHIP bill with no mention of a tax on cigars. Can anyone confirm that the house bill lacks the provisions for the cigar tax? Seems like this would have to be resolved in a conference committee where hopefully the cigar tax may be left out.

Here's the article I found:
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/politics/4996097.html


----------



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

The house version also appears to have a smaller tax on cigarettes if that interests anyone....


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

thassanice said:


> I found an article on the house version of the SCHIP bill with no mention of a tax on cigars. Can anyone confirm that the house bill lacks the provisions for the cigar tax? Seems like this would have to be resolved in a conference committee where hopefully the cigar tax may be left out.
> 
> Here's the article I found:
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/politics/4996097.html


The reporter who wrote that article (or the editor) left out the information on the cigar tax. Probably for one of two reasons or both:

1. Didn't have enough space available for the article to include all the information and decided mentioning the cigar tax was not necessary.
2. The reporter (and/or editor) is a anti-smoking Nazi who wanted to hide the truth about the tobacco tax.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

Damn Smoke Nazis!!!


----------

